# What weird things do your cats bring back for you?



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

We have 2 cats

Suzy brings back any kitty collars that have been lost, you can guarentee within 24 hours of it being lost she will bring it back.

Dave has so far brought back sticks, bits of newspaper, a wig, some leaves and tongiht a *** butt, so he might have taken up smoking.

Hes a gross little kitty!!!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

my cats used to always bring in magpies baby ones and the odd mouse. nothing like what your cat does lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I think the most memorable that Leo "gave" us was a pink condomn :blush::gasp:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I think the most memorable that Leo "gave" us was a pink condomn :blush::gasp:



yuuuukkkkkkk thats real gross!!!

i thought the wig was bad enough, we both were sat there going 'no, you pick it up'

he was only tiny then too so had it in his mouth dragging between his front 2 legs


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mush said:


> yuuuukkkkkkk thats real gross!!!
> 
> i thought the wig was bad enough, we both were sat there going 'no, you pick it up'
> 
> he was only tiny then too so had it in his mouth dragging between his front 2 legs


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

My mums cat used to fetch in clumps of moss from the conservatory roof :grin1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

MY aunts cat has brought car sponges, 4 pint milk cartons and dead rabbits through the cat flap - and hides everything under her bed!


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

I was visiting my mums place and her cat Pigeon cat gave me a live mole, which I spent an hour trying to get out from under the sofa. She also gave me a huge caterpillar which she was scared of and ran away from as soon as she dropped it. 

Her other cat magpie bought back a roast chicken leg (warm!!!), so we wonder which neighbours he stole that from. He also bought back a cat toy which was not ours, and a sock. Strange cat.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Lexi is the hunter of our 3 , she brings back the usual mice , rats, the odd bird but has brought back a seagull and stashed it under the car god knows how she manages it shes a dumpy fat madame , erm half a plastic plant pot, a sausage :S, a branch of privet and always has twigs , nettles , leaves stuck to her fur on her tail and belly lol :crazy:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we have had 4 wild rats.......over the last few weeks

and worms, spaghetti insists on bringing them in the catflap and leaving at the bottom of stairs.....great big fat juicy earth worms.......gross little shit:bash:


----------



## vicky_rose (Nov 30, 2008)

lol cats are funny little animals.
my nans cat was a huge farm cat and when they lived in the country he used to bring a rabbit or pheasant home every mornin for my nan to cook for his brekky but when they moved into the town he learnt how to open rabbit hutches and used to bring home pet rabbits and guinea pigs which was embarrasin when the neighbours came round and asked if we had seen their pets lol we couldnt exactly say yeah we cooked him this morning sorry.


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

my nans cat only 1 of them has recently been bring back mice n eggs!
but he dosent climb tree like the female so shes was a bit baffled when she was brought some eggs lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Probably the most memorable thing any of my cats brought home was when Merlin, my first Somali, walked in carrying a half shoulder of lamb, cooked and half carved - someone's Sunday dinner, but I never found out whose - fortunately!! :lol2:

Now they aren't allowed out of the garden it's mostly worms - I often find dried dehydrated crusted worms stuck to the carpet under the dining table. I also get grass and twigs etc.

As far as actually retrieving mine retrieve long leather bootlaces, pipe cleaners, rolled up paper balls and tightly knotted plastic carrier bags.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

In the past I've been brought back by our cats a rabbits foot! not so lucky for the rabbit!:gasp:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

oh i forgot about the mahoosive pidgeon dave also brought through the cat flap, then proceeded to jump over the baby gate with it and plonked it into his dinner bowl!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

zingi brings back feathers and leaves.
ginger brings back dead old things (like mice) that he hasnt killed lol.
scooby and tom god knows... gota wait till the summer to find out!


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Kat is my daughter, she brought Rain home and he just somehow never left....:lol2:


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

When my cat was a kitten she bought in a massive rat that was twice the size of her caught her trying to fit it through the cat flap, and another time was changing my bed and found a dead baby bird under my pillow :bash: and all the usual stuff live mice, birds and rats


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ew, Ew, Ew!
I woke up earlier this morning to find Leo had got a wee bird and he was under me mums bed with it hehe. Got him outside and hes on the door stop with it now, he has started chewing the leg so will leave him out there a bit longer to see if he will eat the rest, if now, either the owl or the ferrets will have it Lol.


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

A patridge a weasel and a dead mouse in a mouse trap :gasp:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

ImAly said:


> A patridge a weasel and a dead mouse in a mouse trap :gasp:



a weasel is one hell of an accomplishment!!!! those things are nasty!!!

Dave brought a stone in yesterday through the cat flap to play on the floor!!!


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Mush said:


> a weasel is one hell of an accomplishment!!!! those things are nasty!!!
> 
> Dave brought a stone in yesterday through the cat flap to play on the floor!!!


Awwww :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

worst thign last year was zingi.. he never normally brings things back, and he brought a dove back, a collard dove,, IN TO the house... me and dad then tried to get it off him, only to find out it was alive.. so dad hand to killit in the end, wasnt in a good state. and zingi slept next to it all day.. odd cat.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Ollie normally brings in chunks of moss and dead leaves. The occasional twig or *** butt but normally moss

His bell is far to big and noisy for him to be in with a chance to catch anything alive and thats the way its going to stay, lol : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Ollie normally brings in chunks of moss and dead leaves. The occasional twig or *** butt but normally moss
> 
> His bell is far to big and noisy for him to be in with a chance to catch anything alive and thats the way its going to stay, lol : victory:


lol same with my cat zinig.. i think thats why he brings back feathers and leavs, his collar is workign!


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Was really pretty sad times 








he always brings dead things into my house too :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My cats catch field mice in the garden bring them in the house and release them. We always know where it is as 16 cats sitting in a semi circle is a big clue:lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My cats catch field mice in the garden bring them in the house and release them. We always know where it is as 16 cats sitting in a semi circle is a big clue:lol2:



Awww!!!! bet thats kinda cute to see them working together!!!!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

My cat (Sadly passed away in 2007,) used to bring my slugs and drop them at my feet as if to say 'here you are mum, just for you' (was dead proud of herself). But on one occasion she brought in a pair of black lacy knickers off my neighbours washing line and proudly dropped them into my lap. You could see her matching bra drying out, and when she went to take her washing in a few hours later she shouted out to her hubby that they'd gone missing!! I just didnt have the courage to say that my tilly had stolen them.... i tried, but just couldnt hand her over her near shredded knickers!!! 
Oooooh i was cussing the cat for ages at that! :bash:

Don't ya just love em??? :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yuk slugs! I have semi-longhaired cats and they go out into the garden in the evening and often come in with a slug stuck in their 'pyjamas'. Sometimes though we don't notice it's there until the next day when we are brushing them and this dehydrated thing appears stuck in their fur!!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

feorag said:


> Yuk slugs! I have semi-longhaired cats and they go out into the garden in the evening and often come in with a slug stuck in their 'pyjamas'. Sometimes though we don't notice it's there until the next day when we are brushing them and this dehydrated thing appears stuck in their fur!!




ewwwwww!!!! i'd rather have the stolen knicks!! lol. 
She always dropped them at my feet. Wanted to cry - but she was so proud of herself. I couldn't seem ungrateful now could i lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mush said:


> Awww!!!! bet thats kinda cute to see them working together!!!!


 

NOT if you are the mouse in question:lol2: Takes me ages to catch said mouse and release in the woods


----------



## chris09abson (Mar 20, 2009)

*my m8 cat*

my m8s cat we was sat there watching t.v when he wondered thro with a pair ov his boxer from the washing basket lmfao:lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

An old cat, scratch, used to bring in other people's washing, kids toys, cat toys and once a koi carp. The funniest was when he brought home a dolls head one night, and the next day returning with the dolls body. 

Simba, a maine ****, who frequently bought live squirrels home and terrorised the swans and geese down the river, and Boss who used to love nothing better than bringing me nice fresh worms!


----------

